# Idea parameters for Amano shrimp?



## GAZ_XB9R (Jul 29, 2012)

As per title.

Going to go planted. Tank just cycling.

What parameters would be the ideal for Amano shrimp?

I've got a massive list of fish to slim down so maybe the water parameters will exclude a few.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Wet.
Those things are pretty hardy. I dumped 5 in my tank when I still ran tap water (10gh, 7.5pH), and they grew up to be little monsters 3 times the size of my yellow neos in no time at all. I'd wait until the tank is well past cycled and is starting to grow a bit of algae before you throw them in there. They eat non stop, and will bully smaller shrimp for food. I watched one snatch a pellet straight of of a yellow's claws, then fend off 3 of them as it took it back to the driftwood to eat it all by itself.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

well that's just great, I'm already itching to get some RCS variant (standard, fire, yellow, whatever is inexpensive at the time) - now you got me wanting Amano's too! 

Just please tell me that crystal reds are picky so i don't want them.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> Wet.
> Those things are pretty hardy. I dumped 5 in my tank when I still ran tap water (10gh, 7.5pH), and they grew up to be little monsters 3 times the size of my yellow neos in no time at all. I'd wait until the tank is well past cycled and is starting to grow a bit of algae before you throw them in there. They eat non stop, and will bully smaller shrimp for food. I watched one snatch a pellet straight of of a yellow's claws, then fend off 3 of them as it took it back to the driftwood to eat it all by itself.


Mine bully my Bolivan RAMS for food, lol


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Amanos are wonderful shrimps and are more than just clean up crew. They're interesting to watch by themselves and they are clear but they have enough patterns and a slight hue to them to make them pretty... and yea they will get huge! Biggest freshwater shrimps I've seen. Ideal shrimps for tanks that have fish that will munch on smaller shrimps.

As for water parameters, mine is 6.4 ph, 74-78 degrees F. I've also had them at 7.0 in other tanks.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

My water is more 7-7.5 I'm tring to keep it under 75 but a real challenge this summer.

I'm real starting to like these guys more each day. I had though about cherries for this tank (40) I've ruled that out. They share it with 2- SAEs. I'll be bringing my Cherry Barbs in from the pond Earily Oct. hopefully they will tolerate each other.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

I run my tank high side of EI dose for a 90 gallon. High Co2. PH down around 6.5. Temp at 80. Have had mine in the tank for a long time. No issues.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

If there is food the Amanos will live hehe. I Just use tap water in my tank. Last winter we lost power for a week the tank got freezing cold and not one Amano died. Now there is a heat wave. I have been running the AC in the room with my shrimp tanks to keep the temps down but the Amanos are in the living room in the fish tank and that tank has been in the 80s. Again, they seem under no stress at all. I dropped in some zuchinni yesterday and they all swarmed it. 

They are not sensitive at all.


----------



## GAZ_XB9R (Jul 29, 2012)

Magic, just the responses I hoped for.

Thanks,

Gaz


----------



## GAZ_XB9R (Jul 29, 2012)

Just looked at this site that sells them.

http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk/product.php?id_product=76

Says 18 - 23 degrees C (64.5 - 73.5 degrees F)

My tank normally runs 25 - 26 degrees C (77 - 79 degrees F)

Any thoughts?


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

GAZ_XB9R said:


> My tank normally runs 25 - 26 degrees C (77 - 79 degrees F)
> 
> Any thoughts?


Wouldn't worry about that. My tank can hit 80+ in the afternoon and they're doing just fine. As long as you don't keep the temps that high constantly, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------

